# Stizo's Fishing Report for February 26th, 2005



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

My buddy and I were there from 8:30 AM until 8:30 PM Saturday. We caught about six fish throughout the day, with three keeper walleye, and a 14 1/2 inch smallmouth bass.

We had two others join us right before sunset. They had just come from the NelsonCarlson Tournament, and took 1st and third for Pike. Nice little check he had there. He is a brand new ice fisherman too. He had never ice fished before this year. Beginner's luck Duane. : )

The evening bite was busy, but they were biting very lightly. The tip ups were flipping around constantly, but they would take it and run, then drop it. They must have thought we needed the exercise.

We caught all small walleye after sunset, except for a 14 incher that swallowed the hook badly, and he came home with us. Bite started between 6:45 and 7:00. Is was busy in the fishing department but slow in the catching. We took home 4 keeper walleye measuring from 14 - 16 inches. It was fun. The ice was cracking like crazy in late afternoon and into the evening. It is still getting thicker.

We drove to Totem Trail via ice. I was not impressed with my driver. I wanted to take the highway, but he insisted we drive across the lake. So, there I was door propped open, and helping him look for the pressure ridges with my eyes as big as dinner plates. AND FOR GOOD REASON TOO. The people that joined us got a call on their cell phone from a couple friends who dropped their front tires into a pressure ridge on the way off the lake in the dark. By the time they got there to pull them out, the van had fallen the rest of the way through, and all they could see was the back end of the vehicle. If you are not framiliar with the lake, it is not a good idea to try to learn it at night. Nobody was hurt, just a soggy van, and an expensive bill. Stizo


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good point, the first thing I learned before heading out to Audobon for the first time was to be very careful. I've heard too many stories and if 1/4 are true it still sounds scary.

It seems as if we'll still be ice fishing for awhile.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i only follow others tracks on audubon or places i've already been that season... bad lake for springs.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Trying to figure out how to get a photo to be displayed on my profile over there at the left of the screen. I have a photo uploaded, and have the html display checked yes, but it doesn't always allow it. Options box shows that HTML is OFF. Troubleshooting...Stizo :x


----------

